
Netflix Cracks Down on VPN and Proxy “Pirates” - uladzislau
http://torrentfreak.com/netflix-cracks-down-on-vpn-and-proxy-pirates-150103/
======
rullgrus
Not according to Netflix. In a response to Engadget, Netflix said that there
is "no change" in the way they handle VPNs.

[http://www.engadget.com/2015/01/03/netflix-clamps-down-on-
vp...](http://www.engadget.com/2015/01/03/netflix-clamps-down-on-vpns/)

